# Anybody got any funny/interesting pictures



## ktbi (Apr 13, 2012)

Thought I would lighten the mood on a Friday the 13th and post a couple of funny pictures.  Please add any you have......Ron


----------



## ktbi (Apr 13, 2012)

Another....


----------



## ktbi (Apr 13, 2012)

Had to cut this into two parts because of size....
 Part 1:


----------



## ktbi (Apr 13, 2012)

Part 2:


----------



## epackage (Apr 13, 2012)

...


----------



## epackage (Apr 13, 2012)

...


----------



## epackage (Apr 13, 2012)

...


----------



## epackage (Apr 13, 2012)

Babysitting Jersey Style ...


----------



## epackage (Apr 13, 2012)

...


----------



## epackage (Apr 13, 2012)

...


----------



## epackage (Apr 13, 2012)

...


----------



## epackage (Apr 13, 2012)

...


----------



## ktbi (Apr 13, 2012)

That poor lady.......


----------



## ktbi (Apr 13, 2012)

Another one...


----------



## ktbi (Apr 13, 2012)

more....


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 13, 2012)

e


----------



## ktbi (Apr 13, 2012)

.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  ktbi
> 
> Thought I would lighten the mood on a Friday the 13th and post a couple of funny pictures.  Please add any you have......Ron


 

 Me with funny pictures??? Nooooooooooooooooo  []

 Friday the 13th??? where


----------



## ktbi (Apr 13, 2012)

Yea Rick - I would have been disappointed in you without an example......Thanks Jim and Surf - keep 'em coming....


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 13, 2012)

[:-]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 13, 2012)

[8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 13, 2012)

This is not funny its bad azss  but its a good place to post it.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 13, 2012)

I was shopping for my dad,I took my nephew Josh  . I told him go and get me a small basket.He came back with this. Can you tell hes related []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 13, 2012)

Ya know those things they have is hospitals now that can pick people right off the bed into the air with the push of a button?

 I had to test its strength while I tested my wife's nerves.[8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Dugout (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm not sure if you can see this very good, but you guys get the picture right?


----------



## Brains (Apr 14, 2012)

for your enjoyment, i decided to go a new direction with my jack-o-lantern last year


----------



## Penn Digger (Apr 14, 2012)

Some funny chit there.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 14, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Brains
> 
> for your enjoyment, i decided to go a new direction with my jack-o-lantern last year


 
 Thats a Black-O-Lantern  [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 14, 2012)

X bottlecon


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 14, 2012)

*


----------



## epackage (Apr 14, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> *


 I'd have to say that she was the breast candidate for the job Rick...


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Brains (Apr 14, 2012)

it looked like a watermelon pumpkin.  I asked the people selling it how much they wanted...$7 or something, so i'm like, "what if i was just going to blow it up... how much would it be then?"
 -"hmmm...how about $5?"
 "$5!!! #%@^#%"
 -"well... let me ask my pumpkin guy, HEY, HOW MUCH IS IT IF HE JUST WANTS TO BLOW IT UP?"
 (pumpkin guy) "eaugh...$4, but throw in an extra dollar and i'll smash it for him"

 ...i ended up running over it with my car, so that was the end of the black-o-lantern


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 17, 2012)

*


----------



## rockbot (Apr 17, 2012)

Idea for a arrowhead![8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> *


 

 lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 17, 2012)

This women scared me as a kid. One ugly woman.

 "and they loaded up the truck and they moved to Beverly"


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 17, 2012)

*


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Bottles r LEET (Apr 18, 2012)

.


----------



## ktbi (Apr 19, 2012)

Funny stuff..good way to start the day....


----------



## digdug (Apr 19, 2012)

Ahhh, Labs, you gotta love them!


----------



## ironmountain (Apr 19, 2012)

epackage.... i have that same pic with the caption "mmm..bacon, i'm not done yet"....nice pic.


----------



## ironmountain (Apr 19, 2012)

great app/website for comical vids/pics.  Should be work safe...haven't ever seen nudity or cussing on it. 

 http://www.break.com/


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 19, 2012)

I have plenty... Way too many, in actuality...


----------



## ktbi (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks for the smiles....


----------



## ktbi (Apr 19, 2012)

One more....


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Apr 20, 2012)

.


----------



## towhead (Apr 20, 2012)

One of my favorites...


----------

